# panasonic ax 100u projector noise



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

I just bought this projector and really like. I am worried that mine may be making more noise then they are suppose to do though. Mine is making a slight high pitch noise which is a lot like ringing in your ears. Do others with this projector have a small high pitch noise coming from the fan area. I have it set up on a coffee table right in from of me right now, so any noise it is making is more noticable then it will be when I get it mounted. Thanks for your help


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe (Jun 29, 2007)

Make sure the noise is from the projector.

Firstly iliminate yourself, :doh:, er I mean test your hearing. Is the noise there with all devices off standing in the room. 

Secondly, with the projector running, turn off your DVD player, sound system.

Thirdly, check to see if you coffee table is amplifying the noise. 
Dampen the projector feet, place it on rubber, cloth or anything which will dampen the contact.

Projectors do have fan noise, if this is your first one you may not be used to it.
Also if you are actually close to the projector, coffee table in fron of you, you can be audioably too close to the projector itself. When you turn off other distractions like lights you are left with the projector dominating your perceptions.

Move further away from the projector, do you still hear the noise, or notice it as much.

I did calibrate one of these just the other week, I didnt notice too much noise, yet I am used to fan noise, infact I personally dont mind hearing it as I know the bulb is being kept safe whilst it is running. 

<^..^>


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I don't know if this applies to the Panasonic but some models have a setting where you can select fan speed to either normal or fast (fast giving better cooling) check if your fan is set to fast


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

Usually panasonic projectors have fan speed option. If you are not using the economy mode , then it should be in bright mode where the lamp is much brighter than normal, hence the projector fan runs at high speed and so is the fan noise. this mode is used when light ambiance is uncontrolled.

Check this option in the menu . Do not block the ventilation of the projector . This may in turn cause the projector to run hot :sweat:thus making the fan to run fast .:explode:

Hopefully you can cut the fan noise by turning to Eco mode.


----------

